# GPUZ 0.19 dont work with Gecube 3870x2 Turbo Dual?



## LookOut (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi!

I got a Problem. 
I got the Gecube 3870 x2 Turbo Dual and a
             Gecube 3870 Turbo-3 (first Edition).

This works as TriFire-System.

GPUZ says that I have ony 2 GPU's enabled.
But 3 GPU's works, why says GPUZ that i have only 2 enabled ?

I have CrossfireX enabled in the Catalyst and the crossfirebridge works good.

(sorry for bad english  ).

Plz help me.
(OS Vista 32bit)

Is this a known bug ?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2008)

seems like a new bug... i'll investigate it


----------

